
Milky Way Contains At Least 100 Billion Planets, New Analysis Finds - Pr0
http://idealab.talkingpointsmemo.com/2013/01/milky-way-contains-at-least-100-billion-planets-new-analysis-finds.php
======
charonn0
_billions upon billions_ -Carl Sagan

